# [Video] Petaminx Videos- Stickering, Disassembly, Assembly, Demo



## Tony Fisher (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a selection of my Petaminx videos.

The first looks at stickering and shows a very fast method of applying them. Using application film is often better but for puzzles like the Petaminx it is more trouble than it's worth. The video also shows a demo of the final puzzle. 






The second video is a disassembly. On hindsight I should have undone a screw much earlier on.
[youtubehd]xdCjcNFeWJk[/youtubehd]


The third video is a close up look at the parts and a full assembly. I'll be asking questions later!


----------



## samchoochiu (Jul 27, 2012)

amazing sticker job


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 27, 2012)

How did you come up with the color scheme?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 27, 2012)

I put the most similar pairs of colours on opposite faces. So for example yellow was put opposite light yellow and so on. I then tried to keep similar colours like white away from light yellow etc.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 27, 2012)

Tony Fisher said:


> I put the most similar pairs of colours on opposite faces. So for example yellow was put opposite light yellow and so on. I then tried to keep similar colours like white away from light yellow etc.



Ok cool and thanks


----------

